# cc hits have stared



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

my neighbor's card got hit last night I didn't believe him so I made him show me sure enough l/e elk. then I checked mine this morning general deer boo ya good luck people


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nothing on mine yet, I have already lost all hope.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

This^^ another year wasted.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm going to call b.s. on these premature posts.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine got hit at 11:40 last night


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

humpyflyguy said:


> I'm going to call b.s. on these premature posts.


I didnt believe it earlier thought it was early u ntill mine got smaaacked


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've never seen hits this early.


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

hazmat said:


> I didnt believe it earlier thought it was early u ntill mine got smaaacked


Any screen shots to prove it? Didn't happen without pics!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

See it's true


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

My bad! Congrats! Hahahaha:mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My credit card just got hit for the new scope that is going to kill a general season deer this year.....Does that count?-------SS


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> My credit card just got hit for the new scope that is going to kill a general season deer this year.....Does that count?-------SS


yup that counts to


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

checking credit cards this early.
Now that's plain gay right there.:shock:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> checking credit cards this early.
> Now that's plain gay right there.:shock:


 so is living in Grantsville ha j/k most card companies have alerts now a days when charges over a certain amount happen just saying


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

hazmat said:


> so is living in Grantsville ha j/k most card companies have alerts now a days when charges over a certain amount happen just saying


Ya, Grantsville is a terrible place. I would advise against any one who wants to or thinking of moving out here.
I wonder if many of the people who are checking their credit card statements every day are the ones who always sneaked a peak at their Christmas presents before Christmas day or maybe jealous of those who did?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Ya, Grantsville is a terrible place. I would advise against any one who wants to or thinking of moving out here.
> I wonder if many of the people who are checking their credit card statements every day are the ones who always sneaked a peak at their Christmas presents before Christmas day or maybe jealous of those who did?


I was joking ridgetop I have spent many of days in beautiful tooele county definitely a unique place. speaking of Grantsville what the heck is going on over at north willow hope every one is safe


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not going to fall for the trap. I'll start checking towards the end of the week.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I fell for it and sent myself my brother my buddy and my dad into premature unsuccessful in the draw depression. Holding out hope that later in the week my card gets nailed


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When the CC can be hit anytime from when they draw until after you get the official notification email why worry about it?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Critter said:


> When the CC can be hit anytime from when they draw until after you get the official notification email why worry about it?


Because those extra two weeks are crucial duh, all those guys who know before the next guy kill 400" Bulls and 200" bucks


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

hazmat said:


> I was joking ridgetop I have spent many of days in beautiful tooele county definitely a unique place. speaking of Grantsville what the heck is going on over at north willow hope every one is safe


They found someone possibly murdered at a campsite near the reservoir. 
Like I said, terrible place to live.;-)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

People are excited to see if they draw. If they can find out Friday instead of the next Monday by checking their CC instead of waiting for the email, what's the harm? 

I simply won't check Sunday when they won't start hitting until Friday. Sorry to be the skeptic, but I don't buy anyone got hit.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

humpyflyguy said:


> I'm going to call b.s. on these premature posts.


This was a good call. My buddy follows the DWR on Twitter so he tweeted them this morning and the DWR says NO ONES cards have been hit. Their contractor is in the middle of the draw process. Thanks to everyone that said their card got hit friday night for ruining my weekend haha. Joking of course I have nothing better to do this time of year other than yard work and obsessing about what my draw results are


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I hit my credit card repeatedly, does that count? Or is that just abusing my credit? It didn't put up much of a fight.........


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Can't be true, I havnt gotten hit for my Monroe bull tag and I'm loaded with 3 points.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I seem to draw the same area every year and can never find it so n the map. UNSUCCESSFUL


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

to add to this... my credit card account got hacked. had to close it. immediately called DWR to see how to change the card for the draw. worried i would not have a proper card in place. they told me - relax. the draw will happen on or near the 29th of the month and you have plenty of time to change the number. in any case, we call each rejected card 4 times before releasing any tag - ample opportunity to contact the card holder and give a chance to fix any problems.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I have to check my CC because its a debt card lol and my wife like to spend so i keep having to transfer from savings to make sure I have enough to cover.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

one hunting fool said:


> I have to check my CC because its a debt card lol and my wife like to spend so i keep having to transfer from savings to make sure I have enough to cover.


 Sounds like you need to rethink things!!! LOL


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> to add to this... my credit card account got hacked. had to close it. immediately called DWR to see how to change the card for the draw. worried i would not have a proper card in place. they told me - relax. the draw will happen on or near the 29th of the month and you have plenty of time to change the number. in any case, we call each rejected card 4 times before releasing any tag - ample opportunity to contact the card holder and give a chance to fix any problems.


Same thing happened to me all squared away now though


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Well??????? False alarm. Wait until Monday?????


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Or tuesday or tonight who the hell knows


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wouldn't surpise me to see them hit the ' process payments button' around 5 today..

As they walk out for the weekend. Avoiding phone calls til Monay.

This is what has happened the last 2-3 years in a row now.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I remember it being in the evenings the last few years good luck to everybody


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

hazmat said:


> I remember it being in the evenings the last few years good luck to everybody


Unless you put in on north slope moose


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

It has started for real this time co worker just got hit with picture proof


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Prove it. With the pic!!!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Boo yeah buddy drew wasatch elk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Prove it. With the pic!!!


Yeah let me post his info online he said hell to the no


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

No BS, $800 charge from Utah bucks and Bulls. Non Res Elk Tag.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

LE Roadless Elk for me plus dedicated deer manti.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

JuddCT said:


>


Very nice congrats


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

So far just been hit for my sons youth any bull tag. I did put him in for that on the last day and the rest of our tags I put in at the beginning. Can't believe out of three hunters one of us don't get a general season deer tag, especially all three of us have preference points and one of the tags are for archery. So I will wait and hope for more charges.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats to all the lucky ones! So far I haven't been visited by ole St. Utah Bucks and Bulls, but I made sure to hang my LE elk stockings by the chimney with care....all 14 of them! But, if I don't get hit, it'll probably strengthen my case with the wife for me to buy a black bear tag while i'm in anchorage right now.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Still plenty of hits to come


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Congrats to all the lucky ones! So far I haven't been visited by ole St. Utah Bucks and Bulls, but I made sure to hang my LE elk stockings by the chimney with care....all 14 of them! But, if I don't get hit, it'll probably strengthen my case with the wife for me to buy a black bear tag while i'm in anchorage right now.


What unit you hoping for on the elk?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

LaSal early rifle


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Fun hunt. We used to hunt deer down there. I like that unit for deer and elk.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> LaSal early rifle


i wouldn't give up hope until Tuesday I know of plenty of people who draw 3 or 4 days into the drawing process


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah, i'm not in despair---yet! My wife drew it with 1 point a couple years ago, she was charged a few days into the chaos, then my deer tag came through the next day. So far, I got hit 10 mins ago for GS muzzy deer.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

mine just got hit for my wife's archery general tag


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> yeah, i'm not in despair---yet! My wife drew it with 1 point a couple years ago, she was charged a few days into the chaos, then my deer tag came through the next day. So far, I got hit 10 mins ago for GS muzzy deer.


Did you get your elk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Not yet....so I am thinking not this year....which sucks since I am moving permanently to Anchorage August 2016


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Not yet....so I am thinking not this year....which sucks since I am moving permanently to Anchorage August 2016


I think it might be against the rules to say "sucks" and "moving permanently to Anchorage" in the same sentence on a wildlife forum.

But, considering your circumstances, I hope you do draw out this year!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Amex notified me of a transaction that was red flagged for no card present by the state for $40; now not sure if mine or my dad's. I guess I can always have him mentor me, right and use the mentor tag? I am still quite young, barely 39.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

willfish4food said:


> I think it might be against the rules to say "sucks" and "moving permanently to Anchorage" in the same sentence on a wildlife forum.
> 
> But, considering your circumstances, I hope you do draw out this year!


Yeah, I thought the same as I was writing it... But if I don't get hit for the elk I'll probably convince my wife to let me buy a black bear tag this summer while we're here in Anchorage.


----------

